

Germany Asks Top U.S. Spy to Leave Amid Flap - rpm4321
http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/europe/germany-expels-us-intelligence-station-chief-over-spying-allegations/2014/07/10/dc60b1f0-083c-11e4-8a6a-19355c7e870a_story.html

======
octagonal
> Germany _asks_ top U.S. spy to leave amid flap

That says quite a lot about U.S. - Germany relations.

~~~
dalke
Could you elaborate more on what you think it says?

Since I think it's a standard wording for this sort of thing.

Consider "Indian diplomat indicted over Nannygate, asked to leave US" [2014]
from [http://nypost.com/2014/01/09/indian-diplomat-indicted-
over-n...](http://nypost.com/2014/01/09/indian-diplomat-indicted-over-nanny-
gate-cant-be-kept-in-us/) .

Or "China envoys linked to spy asked to leave [the US]" [1987]
[http://news.google.com/newspapers?nid=1454&dat=19871231&id=J...](http://news.google.com/newspapers?nid=1454&dat=19871231&id=JjtOAAAAIBAJ&sjid=JBQEAAAAIBAJ&pg=7010,6074759)
.

Or "The Voice of Russia reported today that US diplomat, Ryan C. Fogle was
asked to leave the country for allegedly attempting to recruit a Russian
special service officer as a US agent" [2013]
[http://diplopundit.net/2013/05/15/from-russia-with-no-
love-u...](http://diplopundit.net/2013/05/15/from-russia-with-no-love-us-
diplomatalleged-cia-spy-expelled-for-having-two-bad-wigs/)

Or "5 Americans Are Called Spies By France and Told to Leave" [1995]
[http://www.nytimes.com/1995/02/23/world/5-americans-are-
call...](http://www.nytimes.com/1995/02/23/world/5-americans-are-called-spies-
by-france-and-told-to-leave.html)

~~~
octagonal
Thanks, that makes the situation much more sensible. (ESL)

